
Big Tech Back in Vogue on Wall Street - jeo1234
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/594989b4-795f-11e5-933d-efcdc3c11c89.html
======
InternetUser
First 2 comments:

> It is amazing what "cub" [rookie] reporters refer to as "solid" earnings.
> Not one mention is ever made in reference to free cash flow, the cost of
> capital or return on invested capital. Let's be honest, the continuation of
> money printing by the world's central banksters is fuel behind the recent
> market melt-up.

> A new air for an unsustainable bubble. As [the commenter above] mentions,
> the profit reported by Amazon is ridiculously small in relation to its
> market value.

Google re-direct link to the article:

[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QqQIwAGoVChMI1fbzsInbyAIVCYI-
Ch06kAPb&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcms%2Fs%2F0%2F594989b4-795f-11e5-933d-efcdc3c11c89.html&usg=AFQjCNGYTfh5z88gyHNRRYvwP1JHt_ib8Q&sig2=oBsPGhY64u3bHFwVVRVQ8w)

